# Old game, New rules - If you could only have one...



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

We've played the "If you could only have one (type of) cigar for the rest of your life" game many time before.

But let's play it a little differently this time, with dollar limit tiers. Best bargain prices okay, as long as they're fairly recent.

If you could only have one Cuban cigar that costs $____ for the rest of your life, what would it be?


$3.00 limit -
$5.00 limit -
$6.00 limit -
$8.00 limit -
$12.00 limit -
No limit -

I know some of us are going to dither at certain price points (myself included), and that's okay too. But, if you can't bring yourself to decide on just one on any given tier, at least try to keep to just 2 or 3 choices. After all, the way HSA keeps discontinuing cigars you might have to change horses in mid-stream at some point!


----------



## Wheels Up (Jun 13, 2019)

Cool game. I’m interested in seeing what others come up with. I typically only buy small quantities of singles in-person when I’m outside of the US and prices vary wildly from country to country, so I have no idea what any Cuban should normally cost.

I would put the Romeo y Julieta Petit Coronas and Montecristo #4 on my list. I’m not really sure what price category those fall into though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TCstr8 (Mar 30, 2016)

Just going off current pricing, no specials, my selections would be (although could easily be convinced otherwise on the $2 and $4 limits)

$2.00 limit - Chicos
$4.00 limit - Vegueros Tapados
$6.00 limit - Partagas Mille Fleurs
$8.00 limit - RASS
$12.00 limit - H Upmann Connie A
No limit - if RE are allowed Diplo Bushido, Reg Production CoRo

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Wheels Up said:


> Cool game. I'm interested in seeing what others come up with. I typically only buy small quantities of singles in-person when I'm outside of the US and prices vary wildly from country to country, so I have no idea what any Cuban should normally cost.
> 
> I would put the Romeo y Julieta Petit Coronas and Montecristo #4 on my list. I'm not really sure what price category those fall into though.


Though listing for about $7 these days, when "bought right" Monte #4 will typically be about $6 (though I scored some last year for under $5). Crowded zone that $6 category, but I think M4's would be my top pick in it.

RyJ PC's will typically be $5-$6. But availability has been sketchy lately. I suspect they're not long for this world, what with the new RyJ Clubs just coming out, and several others in the line also the exact same size (Cedros de Luxe #3, Mille Fleurs, Romeo #2). IOW, stack 'em high if you plan to smoke RyJ PC's for the rest of your life, 'cause I don't think they'll be around that long!


----------



## Jrfoxx2 (May 30, 2019)

In the $12 range, it would be a tie for Montecristo no.2 and PSD4'S. In the higher range, Cohiba Robustos.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Here are mine:


$2.00 limit - Quintero Y Hermano Petit Quintero
$4.00 limit - Partagas Mille Fleurs, or Vegueros Tapados
$6.00 limit - Montecristo No.4
$8.00 limit - H.Upmann Magnum 46, or Bolivar Royal Coronas
$12.00 limit - Montecristo Double Edmundo, or Montecristo No.2
No limit - Montecristo Linea 1935 Dumas, H.Upmann Sir Winston, or Cohiba Esplindidos

Honestly, the $2.00 and unlimited categories were the toughest. I just don't smoke that many I at either end of the scale. Probably not alone in that.

I'm going to go edit lowest category to $3.00. And bump the $4.00 category to $5.00... to get with the times and prevailing price increases.

There's just not that much to choose from at $2.00 anymore, even in Quints & JLP's. At $2.00 I was tempted to say I'd have to give up cigars and go back to pipes. But we all know that's not happening... AND I remembered my dear ol' dad smoking AyC Grenadiers when I was a kid. I know he'd smoked better cigars before... at the very least Clear Havanas in the 40's and 50's. But between those becoming verbotten, and with kids and family came along, he made the sacrifice. I suppose I would too.

BTW, at $3.00 my go-to's would be euther RyJ Coronitas en Cedro or their Regalias de Londres. Not always easy to find under $3.00, but with patience and diligence, it can be done!


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

I don't know individual prices, so I'll blur the lines a bit.
Cheap - RyJ Milf Lures
Not so Cheap - Mag46
Opposite of Cheap - Fundadores


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Cheap Quickie: Cuaba Divinos
$6: HU Coronas Major
No limit: Lusitania


----------



## TX Cigar (Mar 6, 2019)

Can't really play as I'm new to CC cigars and only have had a handful and only purchased on vacation but one of the ones I really enjoyed was Sancho Panza. If that were on anyone's list, where would that fall in the pricing categories. Just curious as I'm getting pretty anxious to make my first CC purchase.


----------



## Pag#11 (Apr 14, 2018)

$3.00 RyJ Regalias D Londres, HUHC, Vegueros Mananitas.
$4.00 -$5.00+ RyJ Mille fleurs
Monte #5 or San Cristobal El Principle
$7- 10 Hoyo Epi#2 RASS
$12 Plus infinity RyJ Short Churchills Monte#2 RyJ Churchills and of course a Mods favorite Cohiba Esplendidos. 
Probably needs some more thought. 

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm going to break the rules a little because that is just the kind of guy I am.

First is pretty easy
$3.00 limit - Jose L. Piedra Conservas these and the Cazadores have become my daily evening go to smokes.

$4.00 Limit just because...toss up between the Por Larranaga Monte Carlo and the Rafael Gonzales Perla. I would be happy with either one.

The next two are a tad more difficult. When on sale the $5 and $6 could swap. There are a lot of good choices here

$5.00 limit - Rafael Gonzalez Petit Coronas. These seem to be one of the most consistent Marevas coming out of Cuba. 

$6.00 limit - Por Larranaga Petit Coronas

$8.00 limit - Juan Lopez Seleccion No.2 I really find these in my wheel house.

$12.00 limit - H.Upmann No.2 

No limit - Partagas Lusitanias and I need to buy another box of 10. I'm down to just one. They are a wonderful way to spend a couple of hours on a Summer evening.

Okay this is more of just a wish in the big bucks price range a Sir Winston just to see if they are really all that. I suspect they are.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Was going to insert a joking response but realized that it's now frowned upon and might cause it to be edited or just deleted altogether....so I'll just post serious responses....is that ok?


----------



## S&W (Aug 2, 2018)

I've only been into CC's for a year but these are my early favorites
<$5 Partagas Mille Fleurs- these are going to be a staple for me.
$5 to $10 Juan Lopez #1- edging out a couple of strong contenders in a crowded field just because the construction on them has been real consistent.
>$10- Only two options here but the RyJ Churchill is a very good cigar.

...and @Cigary As far as I'm concerned you can post a joking response to my post. I'm a newb to CC's so even jokes might help me out.


----------

